# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  سيرة الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد الدبيان

## عبدالرحمن الجفن

سبق أن نشرت هنا في موضوع سابق سيرته حفظه الله ، وقد زدت عليها وعدلت فيها .
--------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*سيرة الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد الدبيَّان*
     هو شيخُنا الفقيهُ الورعُ الزاهدُ أبو محمدٍ إبراهيمُ بن محمد بن دبيَّان بن محمد بن عبدالله العُبَيْلانيُّ من الربَّاع من الحسني من العمارات من بشر من عنزة ([1]) , وُلد في بريدة منتصف عام 1377 هـ ، أخوه لأبيهِ الشيخُ دبيان بن محمدٍ الدبيان صاحبُ الموسوعةِ الفقهيةِ .
     تخرَّج شيخُنا من معهد المعلمينَ سنة 1396 ه وكان ترتيبه الأول , ثم عيّنَ مدرساً في مدارس التعليم وفي مدارس تحفيظ القرآن , والتحقَ مباشرة في كليةِ الشريعةِ في فرعها في بريدة , وتخرَّج معَ أولِ دفعةٍ لها سنة 1400 ه وكان ترتيبه الثالث رغم انتسابه , وفي عام 1403ه حصل على الترتيب الأول في مسابقة القرآن الكريم وتجويده وتفسيره التي تقام بمكة في دورتها الثالثة .
     قَرأ على الشيخِ محمدٍ بن عثيمين فأكثرَ من القراءة عليه , قرأ عليه كتابَ التوحيدِ والواسطيةِ والسفَّارينيِّة والمنتقى للمجدِ ابن تيمية , وقرأ عليه بلوغَ المرامِ في مسجد الضُّليعةِ بعنيزة , وقرأ عليه زاد المستقنع والبرهانيِّة في الفرائض وألفية ابن مالكٍ , وقرأ عليه أيضاً بعضَ تفسيرِ الجلالين وبعض صحيحِ البخاري , ولازمهُ من عام 1400 ه حتى عام 1409 ه , وكان الشيخُ ابنُ عثيمين يخصُّه ويأذنُ له بالأسئلةِ والمناقشاتِ , ويناديهِ بالشيخ على غيرِ عادته مع الطُّلاب , وفي بعض الأحيان إذا خرجَ الشيخُ محمدٌ مشى معه الشيخُ إبراهيمُ على الأقدامِ إلى بيت الشيخِ يَعرِضُ عليه أسئلةً كثيرةً ، وكان رحمه الله يحب مرافقته في سيارته إلى بريدة في زيارته لها ، وفي الطريق يتبادلان مسائل العلم وأحوال المسلمين .
     وفي تسْجيلٍ صَوتي قِيلَ للشيخِ محمدٍ : هل أجزتَ الشيخَ إبراهيمَ الدبيان ؟ قال : لا أذكر – والشيخُ محمد ليسَ ممّن يَكتب الإجازاتِ للطلبةِ – ثم كررَ السائلُ السؤالَ , فقال الشيخُ : لا أذكر ولكنَّ الشيخَ أبا محمد أخذ منَّا علماً كثيراً وهو يستحقُ الإجازةَ , وطلبة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله يتناقلون أن الشيخ رحمه الله لما سئل عن أنبه طلابه قال الشيخ إبراهيم الدبيان ، وهذا يذكره كبار طلابه رحمه الله كالشيخ سامي الصقير والشيخ خالد المصلح وغيرهم ، وقد تناقل الناسُ أن الشيخَ ابنَ عثيمين قال لمن سألوه مسألةً ذات مرةٍ وهمْ من أهل بريدة : لماذا تتعنون إلى عنيزة بسؤالي وعندكم الشيخ إبراهيم الدبيان .
     وقرأ شيخنا إبراهيم أيضاً على الشيخ عبدالله الحسين أبا الخيل نيلَ الأرب اختصار قواعدِ ابن رجب لابن عُثيمين , وعلى الشيخ عبدالله الفوزان ألفية ابن مالك حتى باب الصَّرفِ , وقرأ أيضاً على الشيخِ الباكستانيِّ اسكندر وعلى الشيخ حسين الأردني المدرس في جمعية تحفيظ القرآن ببريدة كلاهما قرأ عليه في التجويد , وحضرَ بعضاً من دروس الشيخِ عبدالله الدُّويش , لكنَّه لمْ يكملها لأن الشيخ لا يشرحُ بل يقرأ الطلابُ عليه الكتُبَ سَرداً , وقد سألتُه عن علميّة الدُّويش فذكر لي تعجبه من معرفته بأماكن المسائل والبحوث التي يستعرضها ابنُ حجر في الفتح وسرعةِ استخراجهِ لها من أيِّ موضعٍ من الكتابِ .
     والشيخُ إبراهيم الدبيان من الآمرينَ بالمعروفِ الناهينَ عن المنكرِ الذينَ لا تأخذُهم في الله لومةُ لائمٍ نحسبُه كذلك ولا نزكّيه على الله , أوقِف مراتٍ ومُنع من التدريس مراتٍ , سريعُ القراءةِ حاضرُ الذِّهنِ سريعُ الجوابِ , سريعُ ختم القرآن حِفْظاً , ويحفظُ المطولاتِ من المتون العلميِّة كألفية ابن مالك وزادِ المستقنع والبرهانية في الفرائض والسفارينيّة وكتابِ التوحيدِ ومنظومة سُلَّم الوصولِ للحكمي وتتمتها للعَمري , وحائية ابن أبي داود ، ونيل الأرب اختصار قواعد ابن رجب لابن عثيمين , ومقدمة ابن الجزري في التَّجويد وغيرِها , وأظنُّه يحفظُ كثيراً من السنةِ النبويِّةِ وعلى وجه الخصوصِ أحاديثَ الأحكامِ , لِمَا رأيتُ من استحضاره للأدلةِ بنصِّها , وذكْرِهِ الضعيفَ منها مع بيانِ سببِ ضَعْفهِ أحياناً .
    درّس في المسجدِ العقيدةَ الطَّحاويةِ والتدْمريّة والحمويّة والواسطيَّة وسُلَّمَ الوصولِ لحافظ حكمي وكتابَ التوحيد والأصولَ الثلاثةِ وكشف الشبهاتِ , ودرَّس الشاطبية في القراءات في ثانوية تحفيظ القرآن , وفي الفقه زاد المستقنع والروضَ المربع ومنارَ السَّبيلِ , ودرَّس القواعدَ والتقاسيمَ لابن سعدي والأصولَ من علم الأصولِ لابن عثيمين , ونيلَ الأربْ من قواعد ابن رجب , وفي النحو نَظمَ الآجرّومية لابن عبدربه , وفي الحديث كتابَهُ الكافي في أحاديثِ الأحكامِ ، ومشكاة المصابيحِ وبلوغَ المرام , وغيرَها كثيرٌ .
     له " الكافي في أحاديثِ الأحكام " اختصره من المنتقى للمجد حذفَ من أحاديثه المكررَ والضعيفَ ما لم يكن مشْهوراً عند الفقهاءِ , واختاره لأنه مرتب على ترتيب كتبِ الحنابلةِ , ثم أضافَ إليه ما يحتاج إليه من أحاديث الأحكامِ من المحرر ومشكاة المصابيح وبلوغ المرام , وقد بلغتْ أحاديثه أكثر من 3330 حديثاً .
     قرأ على الشيخِ إبراهيمَ أعدادٌ كبيرةٌ من طلبة العلم من القصيم وخارجها , واستعرض عليه بعض المشايخ بعض الروض المربع ونيلَ الأربِ وغيرها , وممن قرأ عليه :
     خالد بن عبدالقادر الغامدي , وعبدالله بن ناصر السّلْمي , وإبراهيم المهَوِّس , وسلطان بن فهد السَّطَّامي , ويوسف بن صالح الوُقيْصي , وفهد بن عبدالله الترُّكي , وخالد بن عبدالكريم الجمعة , وفهد بن ناصر الحربي , وسلامة آل دخيل الله , وحمد بن عبدالله الباحوث , وعبداللطيف بن حمود التويجري ، ومحمد بن عبدالرحمن العُريني , ونادر الصَّمعاني , وعبدالله بن علي الدُّبيَّان الصَّقْعَبي , ويوسف بن محمد بن إبراهيم العُبَيْد , وناصر بن مبارك الهمامي , ومحمد بن صالح القُطَيْشي , وخالد بن عبدالكريم الجَمْحَان , وعبدالرحمن بن عثمان العُرَيني , وفهد بن عبدالرحمن العليان ، وابن شيخنا المترجم عبدالله بن إبراهيم الدبيان , وكاتب هذه الأسطر , وغيرهم كثير .
     يبرز علمُ شيخنا في أبوابِ المعتقد وفي الفقه والنَّحو والأصول والقواعد الفقهية وله عناية بالتفسير , معَ استحضارٍ للأدلة وما يَرِدُ عليها , يُعدُّ الشيخُ إبراهيم الدبيان من نوادر متقني المذهب الحنبليِّ في نجدٍ , وإن كان متبعاً للدليل والصواب من الأقوال , غير متعصب للمذهب الحنبلي , بل كثيراً ما يرجح ما خالفه حسب الدليل .
     لشيخنا إبراهيم بن محمد الدبيان تسعةٌ من الأبناء وعشْرٌ من البنات , بعضهم من حفظة كتاب الله , وبعضهم شرع – بعد حفظه لكتاب الله – في طلب العلم وحفظ السنة النبوية , نسأل الله أن يبارك في الشيخ وفي علمه وولده , وأن يحسن له الختام .

كتبه / عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز الجفن 
في ذي الحجة من عام 1440 هـ
وزيدت وعدل فيها في رمضان 1443ه
jafn100@gmail.com

([1]) سبق أن ذكر لي الشيخ أن نسبهم بعد العبيلاني : من النمير من أبا الخيل من آل نجيد، ثم إنه تبين له خطأ النسبة فعدل عنها إلى ما ذكر هنا , وقد ذكر لي ذلك في 4/5/1443ه .

----------

